# Gelöschte Dateien in Backups



## SwingTänzer (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich weis leider gerade  nicht in welcher Kategorie ich meine Frage stellen soll. Da die Linux Jünger meistens auch mit dem "Wie funktioniert das eigentlich?" beschäftigen, frage ich mal hier.

Also, es geht zunächst einmal um Backups. Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, was passiert:


wenn ich ein z.B. ein (Voll-)Backup erstelle , in dem u. a. eine Datei xyz gesichert wird. 
Nun fertige ich ein diff- oder inkrementelles Backup an. Zwischenzeitlich ist die Datei xyz gelöscht worden. 
Frage: Wie verhält sich das mit der Datei xyz beim Recovery, also beim wiedereinspielen des Backups?

Liebe Grüße,

Swing Tänzer


----------



## xcomse (11. Februar 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach wird bei einem inkrementelles Backup dann die Datei xyz auch aus dem Backup genommen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt, noch nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Februar 2006)

Also beim inkrementellen Backup müsste die Datei eigentlich dann auch Fehlen. Wenn du dann dieses File wieder aus dem inkrementellen recovern willst geht das glaub ich nicht. Aber dafür hast du ja dann auch das Full-Backup. So ist mal meine Vermutung. 

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## tuxx (16. Februar 2006)

Guck mal hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unison


----------

